# UK TimeAttack - Round 2 - Knockhill - Vids



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Fee in her R32 GTR - 1st in Club Pro

Warm Up - YouTube - Time Attack 2011 - Round 2 - Knockhill. TrackScotland R32 GTR Club Pro Warm Up

Qualy - YouTube - Time Attack 2011 - Round 2 - Knockhill. TrackScotland R32 GTR Club Pro Qualifying

Final - YouTube - Time Attack 2011 - Round 2 - Knockhill. TrackScotland R32 GTR Club Pro Final 

my 4 Time Attack Vids from a slow Impreza 

Warm Up - YouTube - Time Attack 2011 - Round 2 - Knockhill - TrackScotland Impreza, Warm Up

Practice - YouTube - Time Attack 2011 - Round 2 - Knockhill - TrackScotland Impreza, Practice

Quali - YouTube - Time Attack 2011 - Round 2 - Knockhill - TrackScotland Impreza, Qualifying

Final - YouTube - Time Attack 2011 - Round 2 - Knockhill - TrackScotland Impreza, FINAL


----------



## 8ren (Apr 17, 2008)

Well done Fee. Well in amongst the pro times. Nice drive, lets keep the skyline podiums coming


----------

